# Shoe for Paddling?



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

What is the best shoe you think for paddling? I have a small canoe and have to drag it numerous times through shallow spots on big walnut.

I have tevas but they fell apart after one season.


I was thinking if not tevas then rubber soled wading boots with neoprene booties or these NRS booties but might be hot in the summer:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I have those. They are good for cold water/warm air conditions. When the water and air get around the 60s, they will roast your feet if they are in the sun too long.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

gahannafly said:


> What is the best shoe you think for paddling? I have a small canoe and have to drag it numerous times through shallow spots on big walnut.
> 
> I have tevas but they fell apart after one season.
> 
> ...


Astral aquanauts, or of you prefer a booty style shoe, the astral hiyak is a perfect choice. Can't go wrong with any of Astral's shoes.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I'd imagine these would be a pretty good shoe for paddling


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I have those NRS booties also. They grip pretty good on wet and slimmy stuff. They do help me in the colder weather keeping my feet warm. They can get warm in the summer but my feet are always under the deck. In the summer I just use some cheap walmart water shoes


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Wading boots and Simms neo socks works great on slippery rocks. 
I wouldn't think about using those soft bottom soled booties due to a lot of unseen garbage that can puncture.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I use skeletoes in the summer and muck boots or old hip waders in winter.

Always save those old worn out neoprenes they are great for winter kayaking. The old breathables work as well.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Those NRS boots are very thick and durable. I probably do a lot of the same stretches the OP does, and they are full of glass and metal. I've had a pair for three seasons and they don't show much wear, but I only wear them about a couple dozen times a year when the water is in the 40-50s, and it's a nice day. Colder than that, and I'm in neoprene chest waders with felt-soled boots.

I've got the NRS Boundary Shoes that go to the top of the calf and wear pants with them that gather at the bottom. You can overtop them for several seconds without getting a drop down the boot. Muck boots are easy to fill if you aren't careful. Hip waders can also work well in cooler water if you are getting in and out a lot. 

Once the water gets in the 60s, I wear Keen Mackenzies. It looks like they quit making them, but mine won't die even though I must have had them five seasons.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Those NRS boots are very thick and durable. I probably do a lot of the same stretches the OP does, and they are full of glass and metal. I've had a pair for three seasons and they don't show much wear, but I only wear them about a couple dozen times a year when the water is in the 40-50s, and it's a nice day. Colder than that, and I'm in neoprene chest waders with felt-soled boots.
> 
> I've got the NRS Boundary Shoes that go to the top of the calf and wear pants with them that gather at the bottom. You can overtop them for several seconds without getting a drop down the boot. Muck boots are easy to fill if you aren't careful. Hip waders can also work well in cooler water if you are getting in and out a lot.
> 
> Once the water gets in the 60s, I wear Keen Mackenzies. It looks like they quit making them, but mine won't die even though I must have had them five seasons.



Here is what I went with-20% of so they cost me about $32-got free shipping by adding on some other stuff, Should last a season at least:


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

I wear a pair of Merrell Manistee water shoes. Got them on Amazon probably 6 years ago and they have held up great. They are very similar to the Tevas in the previous post.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Flip flops. Just watch where you step...lol


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Flip flops most of the time, Columbia Drain Makers if I will doing be lots of portaging, NRS neoprene socks and rubber boots in cold water


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Crocs swiftwater

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/crocs-swiftwater-fisherman-sandals?a=1868697


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Funny story about booties. I use NRS booties. About 4 years ago I was kayaking with a group and was wearing my booties but was walking through some poison ivy. It seems that the oils from the poison ivy is stuck in my booties. Couple times after that I would get poison ivy again on my feet every time i used them. Washed them many times. But started wearing socks with them to stop from getting poison ivy again. Well used them the other day without socks and ended up getting a little poison ivy again. But not as bad as before. I'm amazed how long that oil can stay in the booties


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anyone think felt soled wading boots would be good for central ohio rivers?

I have to enter and exit my canoe a lot on the river-don't think stud boats would be too good for the old canoe. I bought the Teva sandals above but they are not the best on our super slippery rocks and provide only nominal protection.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rocknut said:


> Funny story about booties. I use NRS booties. About 4 years ago I was kayaking with a group and was wearing my booties but was walking through some poison ivy. It seems that the oils from the poison ivy is stuck in my booties. Couple times after that I would get poison ivy again on my feet every time i used them. Washed them many times. But started wearing socks with them to stop from getting poison ivy again. Well used them the other day without socks and ended up getting a little poison ivy again. But not as bad as before. I'm amazed how long that oil can stay in the booties


Try washing them with dawn dish soap. I had same issue with some gloves. An old timer told me that tip. It did work for me


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

2nd on the crocs...


----------

